# msi z170a gaming pro carbon - Farben dauerhaft ändern



## Pannemann (8. November 2016)

*msi z170a gaming pro carbon - Farben dauerhaft ändern*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir letzte Woche das Mainboard - MSI z170a Gaming Pro Carbon zugelegt und bin auch super zufrieden mit dem Board. Allerdings nervt mich die Beleuchtung des Boards. Mithilfe der Msi Gaming App kann man diese zwar ändern und auch ausschalten. Aber sobald das Programm geschlossen wird, werden die Einstellungen nicht übernommen. Ich habe schon google gefragt und auch das Handbuch zu der App durchforstet, konnte allerdings bis jetzt nicht nützliches finden.
Deshalb meine Frage an euch, wie kann ich die Farben bei dem Board dauerhaft ändern, ohne das Programm dazu geöffnet zu haben ?

Vielen dank und Grüße
Panne


----------



## Adi1 (8. November 2016)

*AW: msi z170a gaming pro carbon - Farben dauerhaft ändern*

 Wahrscheinlich musst du mit dem Feature leben müssen


----------



## Chimera (8. November 2016)

*AW: msi z170a gaming pro carbon - Farben dauerhaft ändern*

Möglichkeit 1: mal bei MSI anfragen, Möglichkeit 2: evtl. mal im UEFI nachgucken, ob es dort wie bei einigen Asus Mobos nen Schalter zum abstellen gibt, Möglichkeit 3: damit leben. Mehr Möglichkeiten wird es wohl nicht geben oder halt einfach  die Anwendung nicht mehr schliessen. Wenn es den Saft über nen Stromstecker bezieht, könnt man den auch einfach ausstecken, wenn die Beleuchtung aber im Board eingelassen ist, tja, dann hat man halt die A-Karte gezogen.


----------



## Pannemann (9. November 2016)

*AW: msi z170a gaming pro carbon - Farben dauerhaft ändern*

Danke für eure Antworten. 
UEFI hatte ich auch schon durchsucht und nichts gefunden, habe jetzt mal eine Anfrage an MSI geschickt. Berichte dann was dabei rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Pook1953 (16. November 2016)

*AW: msi z170a gaming pro carbon - Farben dauerhaft ändern*

Hi Pannemann,
also erstmal meinen Glückwunsch: richtig gutes Board, das du dir da ausgesucht hast. (Y) 
Zuerst bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob du MysticLight auf dem Handy oder auf dem PC hattest. Falls du es auf dem Handy hattest, versuch´ es mal auf dem PC.
UEFI wäre auch meine nächste Lösung gewesen, aber wenn du schon gesucht hast, okey. 
Ansonsten bleibt dir da wirklich nur eine Anfrage.
Ich hoffe, du kommst damit weiter. 
LG


----------



## Pannemann (22. November 2016)

*AW: msi z170a gaming pro carbon - Farben dauerhaft ändern*

So es kam endlich eine Antwort von MSI und es kann wirklich auch übers UEFI eingestellt werden, ich war wohl einfach zu blind ... 
Hier der Screenshot den mir MSI zur verfügung gestellt hat. Heute Abend werde ich es dann mal ausprobieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XiruFTW (22. November 2016)

*AW: msi z170a gaming pro carbon - Farben dauerhaft ändern*

Berichte uns mal bitte, ob dann die Einstellung fest übernommen werden, mein Kollege bekommt das Board auch demnächst in seine neue Maschine eingebaut


----------



## Pannemann (22. November 2016)

*AW: msi z170a gaming pro carbon - Farben dauerhaft ändern*

Jup werde ich machen


----------



## Pannemann (23. November 2016)

*AW: msi z170a gaming pro carbon - Farben dauerhaft ändern*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern Abend dann die vorgeschlagenen Einstellungen von MSI umgesetzt und konnte die LEDs auch ausschalten.  Die LEDs blieben solange aus bis ich mich in Windows 10 eingeloggt habe, dann sind sie wieder in der Default Einstellung Rot. Nur mithilfe der Gaming App von MSI lässt sich das dann unter Windows ändern und die App muss die ganze Zeit laufen.... Ich habe dem Support nochmal geschrieben, ob es nicht eine Möglichkeit gibt dies wirklich dauerhaft zu ändern. 
Sobald ich Neuigkeiten habe, werde ich die hier posten.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (23. November 2016)

*AW: msi z170a gaming pro carbon - Farben dauerhaft ändern*

??? Das dürfte gar nicht passieren, wenn es im BIOS so eingestellt wurde.
Vielleicht funkt die App ja dazwischen? Vielleicht mal deinstallieren - das mit dem BIOS noch mal übernehmen und gucken obs geht?


----------



## Pannemann (29. November 2016)

*AW: msi z170a gaming pro carbon - Farben dauerhaft ändern*

Hallo,
entschuldigt bitte meine späte Antwort. 
Wie CHRiSSLYi  schon geschrieben hat, musste ich nur die Gaming App deinstallieren und die LEDs des Boards sind dauerhaft aus.​


----------

